
Ask HN: Is there a hackable Network Switch? - bootcat
What is the closest hardware and software to realize this and generally play&#x2F;hack the switch using custom software ?
======
jzoch
Barefoot
networks([https://barefootnetworks.com/](https://barefootnetworks.com/)) has
programmable switches using their custom designed chips and run using their
programming language p4
([http://onrc.stanford.edu/p4.html](http://onrc.stanford.edu/p4.html)). Its
pretty powerful stuff and the chips are about $2000 a pop last I checked

------
ktpsns
An easy way to hack an ethernet switch (or router) is a computer with a number
of network cards. A cheap one is for instance the Banana Pi R1
([http://www.banana-pi.org/r1.html](http://www.banana-pi.org/r1.html)) which
exposes five ethernet cards to the operating system.

~~~
Something1234
Where do you find one? I'm looking, and it appears that it's sold out.

I found [http://www.banana-pi.org/r2.html](http://www.banana-pi.org/r2.html)

But I'm still having issues finding where to buy?

------
wmf
There's a lot of different stuff out there depending on what you want to hack.
Mellanox Spectrum with switchdev or Facebook Wedge with FBOSS will let you
hack the control plane. Barefoot Tofino with P4 or NetFPGA will let you hack
the data plane.

~~~
bootcat
Thanks , great info !

